
If Elon Musk is your boss, get your resume ready - AndrewBissell
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-08-15/elon-musk-tesla-executive-turnover
======
RoyTyrell
Musk has some cool ideas but he seems like a petulant child and a complete
asshole. I used to have some dream about working for Tesla or SpaceX, but the
more I read about him and his companies, I'm happy to stay right where I am
now. He treats everyone like shit from his direct reports down to the little
guy on the line.

Not to mention living on the west coast is significantly more expensive than
the midwest, it's not worth it.

